# 2005 ENnie Nominations



## Dextra (Jul 18, 2005)

I am pleased and honoured to announce the nominations for the 2005 Gen Con EN World RPG Awards.  On behalf of the judges and the Board of Directors, I would like to congratulate those nominated, and indeed, everyone for their work in the past year.  Some of the categories were quite contentious with some fine submissions making for more than one close call.

*Best Fan Site*
www.Againsttheshadow.org
buffy.velvet-edge.com
www.d20srd.org
www.modus-operandi.co.uk
www.planewalker.com
_Honorable mention: www.paranoia-live.net/news.php_

*Best Cartography*
City State of the Invincible Overlord (Necromancer Games)
Dungeons of Doom (Green Ronin Publishing)
e-adventure Tiles Dungeon Details vol 2 (Skeleton Key Games)
Temple Quarter: A City Quarters Sourcebook (The Game Mechanics)
World Map of Greyhawk (Paizo Publishing)
_Honorable mention: Hudson City: The Urban Abyss (Hero Games)_

*Best Art, Cover*
The Authority (Guardians of Order)
Beyond Countless Doorways (Malhavoc Press)
Blue Rose (Green Ronin Publishing)
Ex Machina (Guardians of Order)
Paranoia XP (Mongoose Publishing)
_Honorable mention: Iron Kingdoms Character Guide-Full Metal Fantasy Vol 1 (Privateer Press)_

*Best Art, Interior*
Dark Legacies Players Guide (Red Spire Press)
Dreaming Cities (Guardians of Order)
Monte Cook's Arcana Evolved (Malhavoc Press)
Vampire: the Requiem (White Wolf Publishing)
World of Darkness Ghost Stories (White Wolf Publishing)
_Honorable mention: Ars Magica 5th Edition (Atlas Games)_

*Best Production Values*
Ars Magica 5th Edition (Atlas Games)
The Authority (Guardians of Order)
Warhammer Fantasy RPG (Black Industries)
Werewolf: The Forsaken (White Wolf Publishing)
X-Crawl Color Edition (PandaHead Productions)
_Honorable mention: Red Star (Green Ronin Publishing)_

*Best Writing*
Iron Kingdoms World Guide: Full Metal Fantasy Vol 2 (Privateer Press)
Meddling Kids (Pandahead Productions)
Murchad’s Legacy (Parent’s Basement Games)
Valus (Different World Publications)
World of Darkness Core Book (White Wolf Publishing)
_Honorable mention: Beyond Countless Doorways (Malhavoc Press)_

*Best Rules*
Advanced Bestiary (Green Ronin Publishing)
Ars Magica 5th Edition (Atlas Games)
Blue Rose (Green Ronin Publishing)
Burning Wheel (Burning Wheel)
Capes (Muse of Fire Studio)
_Honorable mention: The World of Darkness: Storytelling System Rulebook (White Wolf Publishing)_

*Best Adventure*
DCC 11: The Dragon Fiend Pact (Goodman Games)
Maure Castle: Dungeon Magazine #112 (Paizo Publishing)
Slavelords of Cydonia (Bad Axe Games)
Trouble at Durbenford (Necromancer Games)
Villiany Amok (Hero Games)
_Honorable mention: Danse de La Mort parts1-8 (White Wolf Publishing)_

*Best Adversary/Monster Product*
Advanced Bestiary (Green Ronin Publishing)
Foes of Freedom (Green Ronin Publishing)
A Magical Soceity Beast Builder (Expeditious Retreat Press)
Monster Burner (Burning Wheel)
Old World Bestiary WFRP (Black Industries)
_Honorable mention: Master and Minions 1: Swarm of Stirges (Behemoth3)_

*Best Campaign Setting/Setting Supplement*
Black Company (Green Ronin Publishing)
Hudson City (Hero Games)
Iron Kingdoms World Guide: Full Metal Fantasy Vol 2 (Privateer Press)
Valus (Different World Publication)
X-Crawl Color Edition (PandaHead Productions)
_Honorable mention: Valdorian Age (Hero Games)_

*Best Supplement*
Advanced Gamemasters Guide (Green Ronin Publishing)
Beyond Countless Doorways (Malhavoc Press)
Dark Champions (Hero Games)
Temple Quarter: A City Quarters Sourcebook (The Game Mechanics)
Vampire: the Requiem (White Wolf Publishing)
_Honorable mention: Werewolf: the Forsaken (White Wolf Publishing)_

*Best Aid or Accessory*
Area of Effect Packages (Steel Sqwire)
Battlebox: Core Fantasy Set (Fiery Dragon Productions)
Conan Pocket Edition (Mongoose Publishing)
Dungeon Magazine (Paizo Publishing)
Future Tiles: Starships (Fiery Dragon Productions)
_Honorable mention: Vampire: the Requiem Storytellers Screen (White Wolf Publishing)_

*Best Free Product or Web Enhancement*
Danse de La Mort parts1-8 (White Wolf Publishing)
Dungeon magazine map and handouts (114-122) (Paizo Publishing)
Fort Griffin Echo Vol 1, number 1 (Dog House Rules)
Harphq.com (Iron Crown Enterprises)
A Magical Society: Guide to Monster Statistics (Expeditious Retreat Press)
_Honorable mention: Necromancer Games web page_

*Best Electronic Product*
Sponsored by DriveThruRPG.com
Buy the Numbers (ST Cooley Publishing)
Counter Collection Digital (Fiery Dragon Productions)
Danse de La Mort parts1-8 (White Wolf Publishing)
Frontier town Ft Griffin (Dog House Rules)
PCGen 5.8.0 (PCGen)
_Honorable mention: Campaign Suite Extended (Twin Rose Software)_

*Best Game*
Ars Magica 5th Edition (Atlas Games)
Capes (Muse of Fire Studio)
Fireborn Players Handbook (Fantasy Flight Games)
Warhammer Fantasy Roleplaying (Black Industries)
World of Darkness Rulebook (White Wolf Publishing)
_Honorable mention: Burning Wheel (Burning Wheel)_

*Best d20 Game*
Blue Rose (Green Ronin Publishing)
Castles & Crusades (Troll Lord Games)
Dawning Star: Operation Quick Launch (Blue Devil Games)
Monte Cook's Arcana Evolved (Malhavoc Press)
X-Crawl Color Edition (PandaHead Productions)
_Honorable mention: Masque of the Red Death (White Wolf)_

*Best Publisher*
Fiery Dragon Productions
Green Ronin Publishing
Necromancer Games
Paizo Publishing
White Wolf Publishing
_Honorable mention: Guardians of Order_

The Voting booth is now open.  Best of luck to all the competitors!


----------



## Mark (Jul 18, 2005)

Congrats to all of the nominees and best of luck on the awards!


----------



## alsih2o (Jul 18, 2005)

And....it is on.


 Best of luck to all.


----------



## Psion (Jul 18, 2005)

Congratulation to all the hard working and talented individuals nominated.

And a special tip'o'the'hat to those who have not previously been recognized by the ENnies!


----------



## DaveMage (Jul 18, 2005)

I guess WotC didn't enter again this year...

Hats off to BiggusGeekus for Murchad’s Legacy (Parent’s Basement Games)!

Would it be possible to denote the game system that each of the nominees are in?  I certainly have no clue about some of the ones above and I'm sure others are in the same boat.

Thanks!


----------



## Ghostwind (Jul 18, 2005)

Congratulations to the nominees. Gonna be some interesting results this year given the competition in the categories.


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Jul 18, 2005)

My thanks to all of the judges for their hard work, and of course for the honor of our nomination.

Congratulations to all of the other nominees!


----------



## BiggusGeekus (Jul 18, 2005)

I think I just had an ENniegasm.


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Jul 18, 2005)

Congratulations to all the nominees. This year there were many, many excellent entries. I know I had a very difficult time narrowing my choices down in many categories (and from the discussions we had, so did the other judges). Best of luck to everyone in the voting!


----------



## Michael Morris (Jul 18, 2005)

Dextra, is that the order that the awards will be announced in? (I must have the order right before I open the booth).

EDIT: Nevermind - I'll launch it with this order - it can't be that far off and it's not that important that the voting list matches the order given out anyway (IMO)


----------



## TerraDave (Jul 18, 2005)

That is a great list of products and publishers! I cannot even imagine how much material the reviewers had to go through...thanks!

A shame some major publishers are out...especially with WW and WHFRP in. I think it would be an even fight no matter what.


----------



## JoeGKushner (Jul 18, 2005)

The d20 Game should be d20/OGL game as Blue Rose and Arcana Evolved aren't d20 games but outside of that quibble, it looks like a fantastic running.

It'll be interesting to see how all the '2nd' edition publishers, Warhammer 2nd ed's Black Industiries and White Wolf's new World of Darkness, come out against some of the other fans of more established settings and games.


----------



## Psion (Jul 18, 2005)

JoeGKushner said:
			
		

> The d20 Game should be d20/OGL game as Blue Rose and Arcana Evolved aren't d20 games




It's in the submissions requirements.


----------



## MulhorandSage (Jul 18, 2005)

Well, my day is made. 

Congratulations to all who were nominated.


----------



## jgbrowning (Jul 18, 2005)

Yeah, congrats to all the nominees and thanks to all the judges. 

joe b.


----------



## Shemeska (Jul 18, 2005)

*smiling* I believe the comment out of Clueless upon Planewalker being nominated was 'BOOOYAAAHHHH'.

*smile* It's an honor and we're pleased as punch to be listed on the same page here as the other people nominated for ENnies this year. Some surprises on the various lists, and some expected. This will be damned interesting to see, but everyone is deserving that's gotten up here. Congrats to all involved.


----------



## Clueless (Jul 18, 2005)

w00p!! *happy dance* Luck to all, but - wow - *grins wildly*

Ok - now I can have a more calm and rational response (really!) - it's an honor to be nominated, and we'd like to thank the judges so much for nominating us. I'm looking forward to this. Congradulations to all!


----------



## Michael Morris (Jul 18, 2005)

The Voting Booth is now open.

As is the new & vastly improved ENnies site.


----------



## MonsterMash (Jul 18, 2005)

Now to check out the websites before making my voting decisions - also time to try and check some of the books out (at least the cover art I can easily see without purchasing)

Somehow not unexpected that there are a lot of nominations for Green Ronin, Malhavoc, White Wolf, Mongoose and Necromancer Games in there.


----------



## Michael Morris (Jul 18, 2005)

I don't have the cover images up on the site *yet*

Later in the week I intend to get this done.  Please bear with me.


----------



## KB9JMQ (Jul 18, 2005)

BiggusGeekus said:
			
		

> I think I just had an ENniegasm.




You owe me a keyboard


----------



## Dextra (Jul 18, 2005)

By the way, if you go to DTRPG.com, check out the new category "ENnies Nominations".  As part of their sponsorship offer, DriveThru is cutting their cut on all ENnie nominated products (assuming they get the go-ahead from the publishers involved).  Some of the publishers are dropping their prices even more in order to give everyone a chance to familiarize themselves with the products, but you can expect at least a 30% discount during the voting period!



			
				MonsterMash said:
			
		

> Now to check out the websites before making my voting decisions - also time to try and check some of the books out (at least the cover art I can easily see without purchasing)
> 
> Somehow not unexpected that there are a lot of nominations for Green Ronin, Malhavoc, White Wolf, Mongoose and Necromancer Games in there.


----------



## Michael Morris (Jul 18, 2005)

Ok, NOW the booth is open (I had forgot to change the action call in the form tag to index.php - if anyone tried to vote and couldn't I sincerely apologize for the goof up).


----------



## Justin D. Jacobson (Jul 18, 2005)

I'm honored by the nomination, and I'll note that in point of fact Dawning Star: Operation Quick Launch is the only nominee in the "Best d20 Game" category that's 100%, grade-A d20, i.e., we've actually got the d20 logo on our cover. The "firepower" in that category boggles my mind. I can honestly say it is an honor just to be nominated.


----------



## TerraDave (Jul 18, 2005)

(just voted...) that was fun! Of course, now there is all the waiting to see the results...


----------



## The Sigil (Jul 18, 2005)

Wow... I just woke up here on the left coast and already my morning is made!   I'm humbled and excited to see that my name is on the list of nominees.  Wow.



			
				Dextra said:
			
		

> By the way, if you go to DTRPG.com, check out the new category "ENnies Nominations".  As part of their sponsorship offer, DriveThru is cutting their cut on all ENnie nominated products (assuming they get the go-ahead from the publishers involved).  Some of the publishers are dropping their prices even more in order to give everyone a chance to familiarize themselves with the products, but you can expect at least a 30% discount during the voting period!



Well, I actually went ahead and slashed Buy the Numbers to a discounted price in my euphoria this morning, but it's not on DriveThruRPG.com; rather, it's on RPGNow.com.  I hope that doesn't come across as a "shameless plug" - I just hope anyone who's interested in Buy the Numbers will go check it out as well at RPGNow.com (and not get confused when they can't find it on DriveThruRPG.com).

Congratulations to all the other first-timers, too.  I imagine they're sharing the same euphoria that I am.  It feels great, really it does.   And congratulations to all the "old-timers" who are showing something even more amazing than a single good product - they're showing sustained excellence, and that's even more impressive.

--The Sigil


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jul 18, 2005)

I just tried to vote and got a 404 Error message when I hit the submit button. I tried it again just to see if it might take the second time around, but to no avail.


----------



## Michael Morris (Jul 18, 2005)

Reload the voting page from scratch. When you see a red attention message on it you're good to go.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jul 18, 2005)

All right. Just submitted my entries and all went well. Thanks Michael.


----------



## Michael Morris (Jul 18, 2005)

Uhm, folks, I just looked at the voting record - several folks are voting for the same candidate on all four given ballots for a candidate.  Just letting you know this doesn't do a bit of good - the computer tosses out duplicate ballots and only uses one.

i.e. - I'm pretty dumb, but I'm not stupid enough to let someone vote 4 times for one product


----------



## JoeGKushner (Jul 18, 2005)

Psion said:
			
		

> It's in the submissions requirements.




And also noted on the voting page itself.


----------



## Psion (Jul 18, 2005)

Michael Morris said:
			
		

> Uhm, folks, I just looked at the voting record - several folks are voting for the same candidate on all four given ballots for a candidate.  Just letting you know this doesn't do a bit of good - the computer tosses out duplicate ballots and only uses one.
> 
> i.e. - I'm pretty dumb, but I'm not stupid enough to let someone vote 4 times for one product




But they are expressing themselves. 

And we all know the computer cares.


----------



## Teflon Billy (Jul 18, 2005)

The Sigil said:
			
		

> Wow... I just woke up here on the left coast and already my morning is made!   I'm humbled and excited to see that my name is on the list of nominees.  Wow!




 

I had no idea you were ST Cooley, Sigil


----------



## Klaus (Jul 18, 2005)

A hearty "THANK YOU" to all the judges for their hard work, and another "THANK YOU" for the honor of being nominated! I never get used to it!


----------



## The Sigil (Jul 18, 2005)

Teflon Billy said:
			
		

> I had no idea you were ST Cooley, Sigil



I don't know whether that improved or hurt my chances!  

Either way, I guess it means you can't be accused of bias in your nomination process! LOL.

Well, now I guess the cat is out of the proverbial bag. 

--The Sigil


----------



## Psion (Jul 18, 2005)

The Sigil said:
			
		

> Either way, I guess it means you can't be accused of bias in your nomination process!




It's official then. I'll put out the word.


----------



## Teflon Billy (Jul 18, 2005)

The Sigil said:
			
		

> I don't know whether that improved or hurt my chances!
> 
> Either way, I guess it means you can't be accused of bias in your nomination process! LOL.
> 
> ...




Heh, I guess so.

Loved your Bard book BTW (enchirdon of Mystic Music?).


----------



## grodog (Jul 18, 2005)

Different Worlds is ecstatic, humbled, and very very proud of Ryan Smalley's *Valus* setting today, with his two nominations for Best Campaign Setting and Best Writing!  

Congratulations to all of the nominees and honorable mentions, and a big thank you to the judges, organizers, and ENWorld staff all of your efforts!!


----------



## GlassJaw (Jul 18, 2005)

Umm, is Temple Quarter even out yet?  Is that supposed to be Thieves' Quarter?


----------



## Mark (Jul 18, 2005)

It's nice to see some multiple nominees but also nice to see some of the first-timers in there!


----------



## Nikchick (Jul 18, 2005)

GlassJaw said:
			
		

> Umm, is Temple Quarter even out yet?  Is that supposed to be Thieves' Quarter?




Temple Quarter has been out for some time in PDF format. The print version just hit stores, which is good timing to say the least.

Congrats to all the nominees. Looking forward to GenCon!


----------



## The Sigil (Jul 18, 2005)

Teflon Billy said:
			
		

> Heh, I guess so.
> 
> Loved *Beyond Monks* BTW.



Um... that wasn't me. I think it was Chainmail Bikini Games.


> Loved your Bard book BTW (enchirdon of Mystic Music?).



Okay, that one WAS me.  Thank you for the compliment.  *blushes* And of course, I'm biased, but I think it's STILL the best darn bard book out there.  But then, I *want* someone to surpass it and blow it out of the water so I can get even cooler stuff for my bard. 

--The Sigil


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Jul 18, 2005)

GlassJaw said:
			
		

> Umm, is Temple Quarter even out yet?  Is that supposed to be Thieves' Quarter?




Yes, it is available in PDF: 
http://thegamemechanics.com/products/templequarter.asp
http://www.rpgnow.com/product_info.php?products_id=4443&src=TGM

Thieves Quater came out last year.


----------



## Teflon Billy (Jul 18, 2005)

The Sigil said:
			
		

> Um... that wasn't me. I think it was Chainmail Bikini Games.




Yeah, I realized that about 2 seconds after hitting "Submit"   




			
				Sigil said:
			
		

> Okay, that one WAS me.  Thank you for the compliment.  *blushes* And of course, I'm biased, but I think it's STILL the best darn bard book out there...




I concur...and I'm not even a big fan of the class.


----------



## Michael Morris (Jul 18, 2005)

Let's here it for the nominees again 

Maybe they can put this up on their websites


----------



## Odhanan (Jul 18, 2005)

Congrats to all nominees - your work already shows excellence. You deserve your nominations.


----------



## GMSkarka (Jul 18, 2005)

Congrats to all Nominees!

I'm a bit confused to see _Burning Wheel_ listed, though, given that Luke released it in 2002....


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Jul 18, 2005)

GMSkarka said:
			
		

> Congrats to all Nominees!
> 
> I'm a bit confused to see _Burning Wheel_ listed, though, given that Luke released it in 2002....




This was the revised edition, it came out during the eligibility period.


----------



## GMSkarka (Jul 18, 2005)

Cthulhu's Librarian said:
			
		

> This was the revised edition, it came out during the eligibility period.




Ah.  That makes sense.   Sorry for my confusion!


----------



## TonyLB (Jul 18, 2005)

*Wow...*

I'm still pretty hazy from lack of sleep at DEXCON 8, but getting hit with all of this of a monday morning is certainly a wonderful (if immensely confusing) present to cap off my long weekend.  On behalf of Capes, I'm very honored and humbled to be placed in such august company.

Wow.


----------



## der_kluge (Jul 18, 2005)

Can anyone provide links to the covers of those nominated (in the best cover category) and links for the free supplement or web enhancements category?


----------



## GlassJaw (Jul 18, 2005)

> Temple Quarter has been out for some time in PDF format. The print version just hit stores, which is good timing to say the least.




Doh!  My bad.  I guess I've been waiting for the print version to come out for so long, I totally forgot about the pdf!


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Jul 18, 2005)

der_kluge said:
			
		

> Can anyone provide links to the covers of those nominated (in the best cover category) and links for the free supplement or web enhancements category?




We're working on it. They will be up on the ENnies page soon. Michael Morris is doing all the coding, and he's either in class or at work right now.


----------



## johnsemlak (Jul 18, 2005)

BiggusGeekus said:
			
		

> ENnie SALE! Murchad's Legacy Campaign Setting on PDF at RPGnow Available at RPGmall




How does your sale work?  I hit the link in your sig and got a 'coupon redeemed' message.


----------



## BiggusGeekus (Jul 18, 2005)

johnsemlak said:
			
		

> How does your sale work?  I hit the link in your sig and got a 'coupon redeemed' message.





http://www.rpgnow.com/?coupon=13190&SRC=ENworld

The site did a redirect and I didn't realize it.  So I grabbed the link that was pointing to my shopping cart, which it turns out you can't access.  Good thing too!  I wouldn't want you knowing about my cart full of hampster pr0n people being able to do that.


----------



## Faraer (Jul 18, 2005)

Psion said:
			
		

> Congratulation to all the hard working and talented individuals nominated.



But _individuals_ don't seem to have been nominated.

Why are the books listed with publishers given but not authors, artists, etc.? Don't we want to promote excellence in design and not just publishing, and help recognition of talented creative people and not only brands and logos?


----------



## GlassJaw (Jul 18, 2005)

> Why are the books listed with publishers given but not authors, artists, etc.? Don't we want to promote excellence in design and not just publishing, and help recognition of talented creative people and not only brands and logos?




The man (or woman, if applicable) makes a good point.  For example, products with the best cartography get nominated but what about recognition for the cartographers themselves?


----------



## Psion (Jul 18, 2005)

Faraer said:
			
		

> But _individuals_ don't seem to have been nominated.




Sorry for the imprecision of my statement. I of course consider those individuals responsible for the nominated products to be recipients in this sense.



> Why are the books listed with publishers given but not authors, artists, etc.? Don't we want to promote excellence in design and not just publishing, and help recognition of talented creative people and not only brands and logos?




Unfortunately, it's not that simple. Can you really tell, when you are holding a book in your hand, whether it is of excellent writing quality because of the author or because of the editor? Or for that matter, which of the various contributors did it.

We have difficult enough issues as it is putting the sorts of nominations before the public that we do hoping they will be informed about the nominees. You start putting forth names of who did what, and it becomes even harder to vote for the nominees. (For example, I wasn't even aware that Scott Bennie had worked on one of the adventures until he posted here.)

But putting the nominees and winners up there, we do get to highlight the talented people that worked on it.


----------



## Psion (Jul 18, 2005)

GlassJaw said:
			
		

> The man (or woman, if applicable) makes a good point.  For example, products with the best cartography get nominated but what about recognition for the cartographers themselves?




If you don't recognize that Ed Bourelle was involved in 3 of those products, then how can the public really be expected to vote for him? (Oddly, this is not the first time this came up. I doubt I could find the thread anymore since the ezboard meltdown, but there was a thread in the Necromancer Games forum where I express my astonishment over anyone not knowing who Ed Bourelle is.)

Sorry guys. I agree that it would be a nice thing to do and really highlight the deserving, but fans recognize products more than people. If this were strictly a panel-of-judges based awards, we could consider doing things the way you suggest. But as it is, it's just not realistic to do so.


----------



## DaveMage (Jul 18, 2005)

Can someone post what game systems (d20, d20 Modern, Hero, OGL, etc.) these nominations are for?

I don't recognize alot of them.


----------



## Justin D. Jacobson (Jul 18, 2005)

I think that's up to the nominated companies to do. It would be quite a burden for the ENnies team to confirm the proper individuals to list. And it might do a disservice to other individuals who facilitated the project. For example, even for best cartography, someone's got to the art notes for the cartographer, lay it out in a manner that presents the cartography in the best light, etc. I for one will thank by name the individuals who worked on OQL:

*Lee Hammock* - The Hemmingway of RPGs
*Danilo Moretti* - Put the book together in record time without comprimising the quality
*Chad Barr* - The most enthusiastic person I've ever had the pleasure of working with, who came to the time via our $10 alien open call
*R. J. Grady* - Our giant brain in a vat, who kept the ship going in the right direction
*Brandes Stoddard* - Responsible for the sensation, upon reading OQL, of "Hey, I guess there is *a* typo in this book after all."


----------



## barsoomcore (Jul 18, 2005)

Congrats to all the nominees. The only products there I'm familiar with are the Iron Kingdoms World Guide and PCGen. But I like lots of those people, so I hope EVERYBODY wins.


----------



## Psion (Jul 18, 2005)

By request, a game system rundown, to the best of my knowledge (I don't have many of these products, so couldn't swear whether some borderline cases fall on one side of the line or the other.)

*Best Fan Site*
www.Againsttheshadow.org - d20 / Midnight
buffy.velvet-edge.com - Buffy (cinematic Unisystem)
www.d20srd.org - um, d20?
www.modus-operandi.co.uk - Mostly for Spycraft
www.planewalker.com - Planescape
_Honorable mention: www.paranoia-live.net/news.php_ - Paranoia

*Best Cartography*
City State of the Invincible Overlord (Necromancer Games) - d20 fantasy
Dungeons of Doom (Green Ronin Publishing) - no system
e-adventure Tiles Dungeon Details vol 2 (Skeleton Key Games) - no system, but sized for d20
Temple Quarter: A City Quarters Sourcebook (The Game Mechanics) - d20 fantasy
World Map of Greyhawk (Paizo Publishing) - no system, but a D&D property
_Honorable mention: Hudson City: The Urban Abyss (Hero Games)_ - HERO

*Best Art, Cover*
The Authority (Guardians of Order) - A tri-stat based game.
Beyond Countless Doorways (Malhavoc Press) - d20 fantasy
Blue Rose (Green Ronin Publishing) - OGL based on d20
Ex Machina (Guardians of Order) - A tri-stat based game
Paranoia XP (Mongoose Publishing) - Paranoia
_Honorable mention: Iron Kingdoms Character Guide-Full Metal Fantasy Vol 1 (Privateer Press)_ - d20 fantasy

*Best Art, Interior*
Dark Legacies Players Guide (Red Spire Press) - d20
Dreaming Cities (Guardians of Order) - Tri-stat
Monte Cook's Arcana Evolved (Malhavoc Press) - OGL based on d20
Vampire: the Requiem (White Wolf Publishing) - new WoD storyteller
World of Darkness Ghost Stories (White Wolf Publishing) - new WoD storyteller
_Honorable mention: Ars Magica 5th Edition (Atlas Games)_ - Ars Magica

*Best Production Values*
Ars Magica 5th Edition (Atlas Games) - Ars Magica
The Authority (Guardians of Order) - Tri-stat based game
Warhammer Fantasy RPG (Black Industries) - WFRP 2.0
Werewolf: The Forsaken (White Wolf Publishing) - new WoD storyteller
X-Crawl Color Edition (PandaHead Productions) - d20 fantasy
_Honorable mention: Red Star (Green Ronin Publishing)_ - d20 modern (with many liberties)

*Best Writing*
Iron Kingdoms World Guide: Full Metal Fantasy Vol 2 (Privateer Press) - d20 fantasy
Meddling Kids (Pandahead Productions) - ? (Their own, I assume)
Murchad’s Legacy (Parent’s Basement Games) - ? (d20 fantasy, I assume)
Valus (Different World Publications) - d20 fantasy
World of Darkness Core Book (White Wolf Publishing) - new WoD storyteller
_Honorable mention: Beyond Countless Doorways (Malhavoc Press)_ - d20 fantasy

*Best Rules*
Advanced Bestiary (Green Ronin Publishing) - d20 fantasy
Ars Magica 5th Edition (Atlas Games) - Ars magica
Blue Rose (Green Ronin Publishing) - OGL based on d20
Burning Wheel (Burning Wheel) - Burning Wheel
Capes (Muse of Fire Studio) - Capes
_Honorable mention: The World of Darkness: Storytelling System Rulebook (White Wolf Publishing)_ - new WoD storyteller

*Best Adventure*
DCC 11: The Dragon Fiend Pact (Goodman Games) - d20 fantasy
Maure Castle: Dungeon Magazine #112 (Paizo Publishing) - D&D
Slavelords of Cydonia (Bad Axe Games) - Grim Tales (d20)
Trouble at Durbenford (Necromancer Games) - d20 fantasy
Villiany Amok (Hero Games) - Hero/Champions
_Honorable mention: Danse de La Mort parts1-8 (White Wolf Publishing)_ new WoD storyteller

*Best Adversary/Monster Product*
Advanced Bestiary (Green Ronin Publishing) - d20 fantasy
Foes of Freedom (Green Ronin Publishing) - Mutants & Masterminds
A Magical Soceity Beast Builder (Expeditious Retreat Press) - d20 fantasy
Monster Burner (Burning Wheel) - Buring Wheel
Old World Bestiary WFRP (Black Industries) - WFRP 2.0
_Honorable mention: Master and Minions 1: Swarm of Stirges (Behemoth3)_ - d20 fantasy

*Best Campaign Setting/Setting Supplement*
Black Company (Green Ronin Publishing) - d20 fantasy
Hudson City (Hero Games) - HERO
Iron Kingdoms World Guide: Full Metal Fantasy Vol 2 (Privateer Press) - d20 fantasy
Valus (Different World Publication) - d20 fantasy
X-Crawl Color Edition (PandaHead Productions) - d20 fantasy
_Honorable mention: Valdorian Age (Hero Games)_ - Hero

*Best Supplement*
Advanced Gamemasters Guide (Green Ronin Publishing) - d20 fantasy
Beyond Countless Doorways (Malhavoc Press) - d20 fantasy
Dark Champions (Hero Games) - Hero
Temple Quarter: A City Quarters Sourcebook (The Game Mechanics) - d20 fantasy
Vampire: the Requiem (White Wolf Publishing) - new WoD storyteller
_Honorable mention: Werewolf: the Forsaken (White Wolf Publishing)_ - new WoD storyteller

*Best Aid or Accessory*
Area of Effect Packages (Steel Sqwire) - no system (but size for d20 size grid)
Battlebox: Core Fantasy Set (Fiery Dragon Productions) - d20 fantasy 
Conan Pocket Edition (Mongoose Publishing) - OGL based on d20?
Dungeon Magazine (Paizo Publishing) - D&D
Future Tiles: Starships (Fiery Dragon Productions) - no system?
_Honorable mention: Vampire: the Requiem Storytellers Screen (White Wolf Publishing)_ - new WoD storyteller

*Best Free Product or Web Enhancement*
Danse de La Mort parts1-8 (White Wolf Publishing) - new WoD storyteller
Dungeon magazine map and handouts (114-122) (Paizo Publishing) - D&D
Fort Griffin Echo Vol 1, number 1 (Dog House Rules) - Sidewinder / d20 modern ?
Harphq.com (Iron Crown Enterprises) - HARP
A Magical Society: Guide to Monster Statistics (Expeditious Retreat Press) - d20 fantasy
_Honorable mention: Necromancer Games web page_ - d20 fantasy

*Best Electronic Product*
Sponsored by DriveThruRPG.com
Buy the Numbers (ST Cooley Publishing) - d20 fantasy
Counter Collection Digital (Fiery Dragon Productions) - d20 fantasy ?
Danse de La Mort parts1-8 (White Wolf Publishing) - new WoD storyteller
Frontier town Ft Griffin (Dog House Rules) - Sidewinder / d20 modern
PCGen 5.8.0 (PCGen) - d20 fantasy / d20 modern
_Honorable mention: Campaign Suite Extended (Twin Rose Software)_ - d20 fantasy / d20 modern

*Best Game*
Ars Magica 5th Edition (Atlas Games) - Ars Magica
Capes (Muse of Fire Studio) - Capes
Fireborn Players Handbook (Fantasy Flight Games) - Fireborn
Warhammer Fantasy Roleplaying (Black Industries) - WFRP 2.0
World of Darkness Rulebook (White Wolf Publishing) - new WoD storyteller
_Honorable mention: Burning Wheel (Burning Wheel)_ - Burning Wheel

*Best d20 Game*
Blue Rose (Green Ronin Publishing) - OGL based on d20
Castles & Crusades (Troll Lord Games) - OGL based on d20
Dawning Star: Operation Quick Launch (Blue Devil Games) - d20 modern/future
Monte Cook's Arcana Evolved (Malhavoc Press) - OGL based on d20
X-Crawl Color Edition (PandaHead Productions) - d20 fantasy
_Honorable mention: Masque of the Red Death (White Wolf)_ - Licenced d20/D&D


----------



## Crothian (Jul 18, 2005)

DaveMage said:
			
		

> Can someone post what game systems (d20, d20 Modern, Hero, OGL, etc.) these nominations are for?
> 
> I don't recognize alot of them.




I think I got this right, it's from momory

edited out since Psion beat me by less then a minute!!


----------



## Faraer (Jul 18, 2005)

Psion said:
			
		

> Unfortunately, it's not that simple. Can you really tell, when you are holding a book in your hand, whether it is of excellent writing quality because of the author or because of the editor?



No, not for certain. As an editor of non-game books, some of which I've salvaged from unpublishable messes, I'm glad that authors get credit for their own books (!) in literary awards. I also work on RPG books and appreciate very well the roles of developers and editors, but I think the pros of directly recognizing creative people far outweigh the cons of sidelining others who contributed.







> Sorry guys. I agree that it would be a nice thing to do and really highlight the deserving, but fans recognize products more than people. If this were strictly a panel-of-judges based awards, we could consider doing things the way you suggest. But as it is, it's just not realistic to do so.



Fans recognizing products more than people is a situation this industry and culture have suffered too long. Authors and artists are the main determinant of a book's quality and publishers exist to facilitate that, and the condition that authors are relatively anonymous hurts the arts of writing and game design, the appreciation of talent, and creatives' ability to earn a living. Maybe this situation has so much inertia that there's nothing the ENnies can do, but it seems to me this is a chance to make the situation better.


----------



## BiggusGeekus (Jul 18, 2005)

Psion said:
			
		

> *Best Writing*
> Murchad’s Legacy (Parent’s Basement Games) - ? (d20 fantasy, I assume)




Yep!

Though, hey man, calling ML d20 fantasy is like saying the 1961 Ferrari 250 GT California Spyder is just another way to pick up the groceries.


----------



## Psion (Jul 18, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> I think I got this right, it's from momory
> 
> edited out since Psion beat me by less then a minute!!




Well, you could check my questionables. For example, not having counter collection digital, I don't know if its d20 branded or derivative in any way.


----------



## JoeBlank (Jul 18, 2005)

Congrats to all the nominees, especially the first-timers and little guys!

Looks like the judges have done another great job. And the website looks great too. 

A few comments, not meant as criticisms, as I have neither the time nor the money to be familiar with all the products submitted:


*Best Writing*
...
Murchad’s Legacy (Parent’s Basement Games)
...

Congrats to BG! From your comments on EN World I can tell you poured your heart into this, and I'm glad to see it pay off for you. And you coudln't ask for a better payoff than an ENNigasm! What will you do if you win?


*Best Adventure: *Surprised not to see World's Largest Dungeon here. Did AEG enter it? (If the judges can say, not sure if entries are confidential). Again, I am not familiar with most of the nominees in this category, but thought WLD would be one of them.

*Best Electronic Product*: Expected to see Fantasy Grounds here. Same question as before; did they enter?

Good luck to everyone! I've got some research to do before I vote.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jul 18, 2005)

BiggusGeekus said:
			
		

> Though, hey man, calling ML d20 fantasy is like saying the 1961 Ferrari 250 GT California Spyder is just another way to pick up the groceries.



Hey cool! I just watched Ferris Bueller's Day Off last night. Great movie.


----------



## BiggusGeekus (Jul 18, 2005)

JoeBlank said:
			
		

> Murchad’s Legacy (Parent’s Basement Games)
> ...
> What will you do if you win?




Move to a different state and hide from all the White Wolf guys.


----------



## DaveMage (Jul 18, 2005)

Thanks, Psion!


----------



## Dextra (Jul 18, 2005)

AEG did not enter this year, much to our surprise!
As for Fantasy Grounds, I'm not familiar with it- who's the publisher?



			
				JoeBlank said:
			
		

> *Best Adventure: *Surprised not to see World's Largest Dungeon here. Did AEG enter it? (If the judges can say, not sure if entries are confidential). Again, I am not familiar with most of the nominees in this category, but thought WLD would be one of them.
> 
> *Best Electronic Product*: Expected to see Fantasy Grounds here. Same question as before; did they enter?
> 
> Good luck to everyone! I've got some research to do before I vote.


----------



## IronWolf (Jul 18, 2005)

Dextra said:
			
		

> As for Fantasy Grounds, I'm not familiar with it- who's the publisher?




Fantasy Grounds are the virtual tabletop for pen and paper role-playing games folks.  They pretty much try to facilitate playing online.  Not sure if their product was released in the last year or not...


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Jul 18, 2005)

JoeBlank said:
			
		

> *Best Electronic Product*: Expected to see Fantasy Grounds here. Same question as before; did they enter?




Yes, Fantasy Grounds was entered, and was considered along with many other entries for the Electronic Product category.


----------



## SkeletonKey Ed (Jul 18, 2005)

I just wanted to say a big thanks to all the Judges and the crew here at EN World. I'm honored as a publisher and a freelancer to have so many products that I was involved with get nominations. Since I'm moving across the country at the end of this month my GenCon plans are up in the air but I'm going to have to do everything in my power to make it now. If I miss the ENnies presentation it will be the first time.



			
				Psion said:
			
		

> If you don't recognize that Ed Bourelle was involved in 3 of those products, then how can the public really be expected to vote for him? (Oddly, this is not the first time this came up. I doubt I could find the thread anymore since the ezboard meltdown, but there was a thread in the Necromancer Games forum where I express my astonishment over anyone not knowing who Ed Bourelle is.)




Aw shucks, Psion, talk about giving a guy an ego.

Cheers - Ed


----------



## Olgar Shiverstone (Jul 18, 2005)

Thanks to all the judges for their hard work.

Sad to say, though, I couldn't cast many votes because I didn't recognize most of the nominees!


----------



## Rasyr (Jul 18, 2005)

Congrats to all the nominees!!


----------



## Tav_Behemoth (Jul 19, 2005)

Given the quality of the nominees in the monster category, I'm delighted that Behemoth3 made it in with a honorable mention.

The folks involved in the creation of _A Swarm of Stirges_ were:
Tavis Allison (aka me), writing, design, and editing
Brian Stith, additional design (NPCs & charts)
Nat Sims, graphic design & layout
Sang Lee & Bernie McGougal, illustration

Looking forward to congratulating the winner at Gen Con!


----------



## Takyn-U-RUN (Jul 19, 2005)

Wow!  As the only admin of Paranoia-Live who can be online at this time (long stories for the other folks involved), I'd like to express our thanks and gratitude at being given an honorable mention for best fan site.  For a site as small and new as we are, it is really quite a thrill.  As the largest Paranoia fan site and the only active online Paranoia community, we know that we have a big task to fill, and it is good to see that the hard work and dedication of our staffers and members is being noticed.

Hopefully, as our site grows and our in-character forum game expands, we will be back next year, even better than ever.  Until then, thanks again!


----------



## Crothian (Jul 19, 2005)

Olgar Shiverstone said:
			
		

> Thanks to all the judges for their hard work.
> 
> Sad to say, though, I couldn't cast many votes because I didn't recognize most of the nominees!




The voting is going to be open for weeks.  So if people want to take time and get to know the products  they don't know before they vote: that would be great.


----------



## Mark (Jul 19, 2005)

Takyn-U-RUN said:
			
		

> As the only admin of Paranoia-Live who can be online at this time (long stories for the other folks involved), (...)





_Or so they would have you believe..._






Congrats, btw!


----------



## johnsemlak (Jul 19, 2005)

BiggusGeekus said:
			
		

> http://www.rpgnow.com/?coupon=13190&SRC=ENworld
> 
> The site did a redirect and I didn't realize it.  So I grabbed the link that was pointing to my shopping cart, which it turns out you can't access.  Good thing too!  I wouldn't want you knowing about my cart full of hampster pr0n people being able to do that.



 Thanks!


----------



## Toll Carom (Jul 19, 2005)

The Sigil said:
			
		

> And of course, I'm biased, but I think it's STILL the best darn bard book out there.  But then, I *want* someone to surpass it and blow it out of the water so I can get even cooler stuff for my bard.




Have you read the *Players Guide to Wizards, Bards and Sorcerers* for the Scarred Lands?  The bard stuff in there is pretty rockin'.  

--
CAS


----------



## The Sigil (Jul 19, 2005)

Toll Carom said:
			
		

> Have you read the *Players Guide to Wizards, Bards and Sorcerers* for the Scarred Lands?  The bard stuff in there is pretty rockin'.



Gave it a quick look in my FLGS when it came out, but didn't get really deep into it.  I'll have to take another peek.

--The Sigil


----------



## HellHound (Jul 19, 2005)

BiggusGeekus said:
			
		

> I think I just had an ENniegasm.




Stolen for my sig.


----------



## Michael Morris (Jul 20, 2005)

After a day and a half over 1,300 votes have been cast.  Spread the word folks - let's make this the biggest ENnies election yet 

Many of the races are still very close - One race has 1st and 2nd place seperated by only TWO VOTES. So your vote definitely counts - spread the word and get the vote out


----------



## Clueless (Jul 20, 2005)

*nervous twitch*


----------



## Dextra (Jul 20, 2005)

*getting to know youuuuuuu*

Fortunately, the ENnies voting period last three weeks, so it gives everyone a chance to better familiarize themselves with the nominated products.  For those of you who would like to better familiarize themselves with the nominated products, here's some hints:


Check out the ENnie Nominated Products Sale at DTRPG.  By buying one of the products, not only do you get to add a fabulous book to your collection, you support the nominated publishers.  DTRPG isn't getting a cut of the action for this sale- all the money goes to the publisher.
Visit your FLGS and check out the books.  Tell the owners about the ENnies while you're at it.  Feel free to print out the flyer 
Visit the company web sites.  Many of the sites have additional specials, and may be clever enough to put up sample work.  At the very least, you should be able to check out the covers!
Atlas Games
Bad Axe Games
Black Industries 
Blue Devil Games
Burning Wheel
Different Worlds
Dog House Rules
Expeditious Retreat Press
Fantasy Flight Games
Fiery Dragon Productions
The Game Mechanics
Goodman Games
Green Ronin
Guardians of Order
Hero Games
Iron Crown Enterprises
Malhavoc Press
Mongoose Publishing
Muse of Fire
Necromancer Games 
Paizo Publishing
Panda Head Productions
Parent's Basement Games
PCGen
Privateer Press
Red Spire Press Games
Skeleton Key Games
ST Cooley Publishing
Steel Sqwire
Troll Lord Games 
White Wolf Publishing
www.Againsttheshadow.org
www.buffy.velvet-edge.com
www.d20srd.org
www.modus-operandi.co.uk
www.planewalker.com

Be an informed voter!


----------



## der_kluge (Jul 20, 2005)

What the?!?  I just went to go vote this morning, and it tells me I've already voted?!?

I assure you, I have not.  I did help test the voting beta test, but when I did, I got an error stating it wasn't found. I think I went into it late. Is it possible that it could have flagged me as already voted from that time?

What gives?


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Jul 20, 2005)

der_kluge said:
			
		

> What the?!?  I just went to go vote this morning, and it tells me I've already voted?!?




I'll be watching the response to this myself, as I have some folks who wanted to vote-- who no way, no how are sharing computers or anything like that-- and they are being told they have already voted, too.


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Jul 20, 2005)

der_kluge said:
			
		

> What the?!?  I just went to go vote this morning, and it tells me I've already voted?!?




I have alerted MM to this. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## der_kluge (Jul 20, 2005)

Wulf Ratbane said:
			
		

> I'll be watching the response to this myself, as I have some folks who wanted to vote-- who no way, no how are sharing computers or anything like that-- and they are being told they have already voted, too.





heh. nevermind.

I was going to suggest that it was possible that someone could have voted on this computer since we don't have assigned desks, and there is at least one other ENWorlder who works in my building, but then I realized I have my own laptop.  So, nevermind!


----------



## Michael Morris (Jul 20, 2005)

Wulf, der_kludge -> I suspect you both have dynamically assigned IP addresses. This being the case someone who has an account with your ISP has voted, and when the IP's where reassigned you got their IP.  I'm sorry but there isn't much I can do about this. You can try waiting another 24 to 48 hours and trying again.

This is one of the unfortunate aspects of tracking votes by IP address.


----------



## der_kluge (Jul 20, 2005)

Michael Morris said:
			
		

> Wulf, der_kludge -> I suspect you both have dynamically assigned IP addresses. This being the case someone who has an account with your ISP has voted, and when the IP's where reassigned you got their IP.  I'm sorry but there isn't much I can do about this. You can try waiting another 24 to 48 hours and trying again.
> 
> This is one of the unfortunate aspects of tracking votes by IP address.




MM, it's not a problem. If that's the case, I can just vote from home.  Thanks for the response.


----------



## Michael Morris (Jul 20, 2005)

kludge> Well, in your specific case, the problem will probably be that all 600 computers at your workplace have the same outbound IP - ENWorld cannot *see* the IP addresses within your Local Area Network; it can only see the ip address the gateway computer presents to the WAN (Firewalls make sure of this). So once someone votes at your workplace, none of the computers there can be used to vote.


----------



## der_kluge (Jul 20, 2005)

Michael Morris said:
			
		

> kludge> Well, in your specific case, the problem will probably be that all 600 computers at your workplace have the same outbound IP - ENWorld cannot *see* the IP addresses within your Local Area Network; it can only see the ip address the gateway computer presents to the WAN (Firewalls make sure of this). So once someone votes at your workplace, none of the computers there can be used to vote.




Interesting. I know of at least one other ENWorlder in my building. I suppose it's possible that he already voted.


----------



## RangerWickett (Jul 21, 2005)

I noticed some mild capitalization errors in things like Vampire: the Requiem vs. Vampire: The Requiem. Just thought you might want to fix it, guys. Just trying to help.


----------



## JoeGKushner (Jul 21, 2005)

Michael Morris said:
			
		

> After a day and a half over 1,300 votes have been cast.  Spread the word folks - let's make this the biggest ENnies election yet
> 
> Many of the races are still very close - One race has 1st and 2nd place seperated by only TWO VOTES. So your vote definitely counts - spread the word and get the vote out




How many votes would we need to have "the biggest ENnies election."


----------



## Michael Morris (Jul 21, 2005)

JoeGKushner said:
			
		

> How many votes would we need to have "the biggest ENnies election."




I dunno. The old data is gone.


----------



## Ed Cha (Jul 21, 2005)

Just wanted to say thank you to all the judges for their hard work and... a great shopping list! I'll have to check out some of the products I haven't heard of before and this list also helps confirm some purchases I've been thinking about.


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Jul 21, 2005)

Michael Morris said:
			
		

> Wulf, der_kludge -> I suspect you both have dynamically assigned IP addresses. This being the case someone who has an account with your ISP has voted, and when the IP's where reassigned you got their IP.  I'm sorry but there isn't much I can do about this. You can try waiting another 24 to 48 hours and trying again.




Based on the number of folks I'm hearing from who have so far been unable to vote, there's clearly something up with AOL.

(I mean, other than its general suckitude.)

But a number of friends from the same geographic area (no doubt using the same AOL dialup) cannot vote, despite repeated attempts.


----------



## GlassJaw (Jul 21, 2005)

> Based on the number of folks I'm hearing from who have so far been unable to vote, there's clearly something up with AOL.




Yes, AOL assigns IP addresses differently than other ISP's.  I'm not surprised that AOL used are having problems.  I remember being in a conference when I was working in the networking field and one of the topics of discussion was AOL.  They do some kind of weird, proprietary dynamic IP thing.  It's a real pain.

Technically though, even if you use cable or DSL, those IP's are dynamic as well; they just don't change that often.  The providers can change them whenever they like though (mostly to prevent you from running servers from home).

A better way to keep track of voting is to only allow one vote per user id or to email all the users a specific code # that can only be used once.


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Jul 21, 2005)

GlassJaw said:
			
		

> A better way to keep track of voting is to only allow one vote per user id or to email all the users a specific code # that can only be used once.




This would be fine if the only people who voted we regestered users, but they are not. We are open to anyone who wants to vote, therefore we need to use a different method, which is the use of IP.


----------



## Clueless (Jul 21, 2005)

The only wierdness I can see with that is an honest question on my end: It's a free account - why *not* get one? I've never quite understood the folks who refuse to get one.


----------



## Michael Morris (Jul 22, 2005)

As of today 1,981 ballots have been cast. If we stopped right now 1 of the races would end in a tie!!

So I urge you - get your friends to weigh in - rock the vote.


----------



## jgbrowning (Jul 22, 2005)

Michael Morris said:
			
		

> As of today 1,981 ballots have been cast. If we stopped right now 1 of the races would end in a tie!!
> 
> So I urge you - get your friends to weigh in - rock the vote.




Wow. That's pretty awesome.

joe b.


----------



## BiggusGeekus (Jul 22, 2005)

jgbrowning said:
			
		

> Wow. That's pretty awesome.




Unless you don't have any friends.


----------



## grodog (Jul 22, 2005)

Michael and/or Denise---

Thanks for fixing the link and typos for Different Worlds


----------



## Michael Morris (Jul 24, 2005)

NP grodog

Well folks, as of this morning we have 2,738 ballots, and still many of the elections are tight (within 50 votes, which considering the number of ballots). One in particular that I've watched with interest has switched leads each time I peeked in.

So keep the ballots coming - they will make a difference


----------



## The Sigil (Jul 25, 2005)

Michael Morris said:
			
		

> NP grodog
> 
> Well folks, as of this morning we have 2,738 ballots, and still many of the elections are tight (within 50 votes, which considering the number of ballots). One in particular that I've watched with interest has switched leads each time I peeked in.
> 
> So keep the ballots coming - they will make a difference



Once the voting is closed, can you tell us which category kept switching leads (you don't have to tell us the winner, obviously, but I'm curious to see which was the tightest one)?

--The Sigil


----------



## Clueless (Jul 25, 2005)

I'd be quite interested in that too.


----------



## Conaill (Jul 25, 2005)

Has voting for the Fan's Choice award started already? I noticed there's a ballot on the Ennies voting page.

And if so, how come the list of candidates there does NOT match the list of nominees that were collected on Fan's Choice nomications thread?! More specifically, WorldWorks Games seems to be missing from the ballots. Haven't checked the full list yet, so there may be more.

If voting has already started, PLEASE restart it with *all* the nominees included!


----------



## The Sigil (Jul 25, 2005)

The Sigil said:
			
		

> Once the voting is closed, can you tell us which category kept switching leads (you don't have to tell us the winner, obviously, but I'm curious to see which was the tightest one)?
> 
> --The Sigil



To clarify, I don't want to know the category *before* voting closes but rather *after* - otherwise nominees might be accused of being incented to "stuff" the ballot box.

--The Sigil


----------



## der_kluge (Jul 28, 2005)

When is the last day to vote?


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Jul 28, 2005)

der_kluge said:
			
		

> When is the last day to vote?




August 8, I believe.


----------



## Truth Seeker (Jul 28, 2005)

Michael Morris said:
			
		

> As of today 1,981 ballots have been cast. If we stopped right now 1 of the races would end in a tie!!
> 
> So I urge you - get your friends to weigh in - rock the vote.




Mmmm, maybe now 1982-84, or 85.

Just added my first vote to the gig.


----------



## Michael Morris (Jul 31, 2005)

After nearly 2 weeks of voting 3,446 votes have been tallied.

We have one race still only seperated by 4 votes (and that particular race has had 4 lead changes I'm aware of)


----------



## Clueless (Jul 31, 2005)

*nervous twitch*


----------



## Michael Morris (Jul 31, 2005)

Conaill said:
			
		

> Has voting for the Fan's Choice award started already? I noticed there's a ballot on the Ennies voting page.
> 
> And if so, how come the list of candidates there does NOT match the list of nominees that were collected on Fan's Choice nomications thread?! More specifically, WorldWorks Games seems to be missing from the ballots. Haven't checked the full list yet, so there may be more.
> 
> If voting has already started, PLEASE restart it with *all* the nominees included!




It's there, beneath Wizards (alphabetically listed, o after i)


----------



## jgbrowning (Jul 31, 2005)

Michael Morris said:
			
		

> After nearly 2 weeks of voting 3,446 votes have been tallied.
> 
> We have one race still only seperated by 4 votes (and that particular race has had 4 lead changes I'm aware of)





Wow. Is there a possibility for a tie in the race? That would be astounding.

joe b.


----------



## Mark CMG (Jul 31, 2005)

Michael Morris said:
			
		

> After nearly 2 weeks of voting 3,446 votes have been tallied.





So, about 10% of "registered" members.  That's pretty good, so far, I'd say.


----------



## Psion (Jul 31, 2005)

Mark CMG said:
			
		

> So, about 10% of "registered" members.  That's pretty good, so far, I'd say.




A bit better than that if you consider the sock puppets. 

(I'd insert a Kwalish joke, but I don't think anyone would get it anymore... )


----------



## grodog (Aug 2, 2005)

Psion said:
			
		

> A bit better than that if you consider the sock puppets.
> 
> (I'd insert a Kwalish joke, but I don't think anyone would get it anymore... )




The Sock Puppet Apparati of Kwalish??


----------



## Mark CMG (Aug 2, 2005)

grodog said:
			
		

> The Sock Puppet Apparati of Kwalish??





_...with mint frosting..._


----------

